# Interactive Online Programming Tutorials Thread



## Desmond (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone learning a new programming language has always had to deal with being overwhelmed by new concepts, programming paradigms and/or language semantics and syntax. Taking it all at once would shut down anyone's mind. However, this thread lists interactive tutorials that will teach you any language in bite sized morsels so that you don't feel overwhelmed and helps you get acquainted with the concepts of a language quickly before you feel you are ready to seriously pursue that language. If not, you could gauge how prepared you are to take on a new language.

[GS]0ArzGKgbNCuBydFE0Umc3Q0NIRDBIbTFGaURQYTdndUE[/GS]

I will update more as I discover them or please suggest more in the thread.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2014)

nice guide


----------



## Jripper (Apr 11, 2014)

This is very useful indeed. Thank you.


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 12, 2014)

For sql there is sqlzoo.net


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 12, 2014)

cute.bandar said:


> For sql there is *sqlzoo.net/‎



404 Not Found


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 12, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> 404 Not Found



Remove the "%E2%80%HEUHEUHEU" from the URL, or copy paste the site.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 12, 2014)

^ xDDDD


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 13, 2014)

Fixed!


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2014)

Added to the list.


----------



## techlearn (Apr 24, 2014)

nice guide thanks


----------



## kunalht (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice !!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 24, 2014)

This

*www.khanacademy.org/computing/cs/programming


----------

